# Anyone been out yet?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody been out calling yet?

I think Papapete and I will be getting out within the next week or two. I am getting anxious. I got some new stretchers and a new rifle I want to try out. Wish we could get a hard freeze one of these days.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I am thinking within a couple of weeks!! :lol:


----------



## bigswedegml (Aug 31, 2007)

I am planning on starting this Sunday. I just can't wait any longer.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have shot three in the past three weeks. I wasn't hunting for them, but the shot arised. Saw two other nice ones, but coulden't get a shot off before they took cover.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey all,

I been out bow hunting and had them yelling all over around me so I cant take it anymore. I have to get after them. I also just got the new Verminators 2 video and it got me all riled up. This weekend is gonna be my "opening day of coyote season".

Best of luck to every one this year! :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic said:


> I also just got the new Verminators 2 video and it got me all riled up.
> 
> Jaybic


How is the new Verminators? The original one is still my favorite hunting video. I have been looking for it here in GF but it seems we never get the new ones until about a month after they come out.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy,

If you go to lockstock.com they always have the new RA/Verminators/Primos videos right away. They have the 
Randy Andersons calling corner there and they are always way on top of stuff.

It must suck to be so good at calling coyotes that you have to resort to using hand puppets for decoys just to spice it up.(not kidding!). Anyway, the new video is pretty good(its not a Primos video so ya get the good funny stuff). There is one coyote that they call in and it lets them shoot at it 12 or 13 times and wont run away. They do finally get it but wow, stupid coyote. A bunch of good running shots too.

Anyway, sorry, dont mean to hijack but yeah, it will remind you of the old Verminators style of doing things and its good imho. Theres some good tips on there.

Later :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I initiated the hijack so no worries.

That 12 shot coyote reminds me of one that Brad T and I called in. His gun was messed up and he shot at a coyote NO LESS than 10 times before killing it. It wouldn't run away and he kept adjusting his shots until he hit it. Turned out it was a pup and we think maybe it just had no clue what was going on. His gun was off about a foot and he was shooting the coyote at 200 yards so you can imagine the adjustments he had to make. LOL That coyote was the last one on the stand and it turned into a triple. I shot the 2 adults and the pup was just standing out there!


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I went out 2 weeks ago just to get out. Haven't been out since. I am going to try this weekend again.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

haven't stopped.  
xdeano


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

started last weekend and got 5 good size adult coyotes but letting the pups go free for now.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyote man

Hows it going? Any word on the Bremen tournament?


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Its going pretty good. there are alot of coyotes around. I think we are going to try for the bremen hunt in feb again. Hows it going there.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Feb. would be great again for that tournament. Hopefully we shoot straighter this year! :x


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

It should be prettty good we'll have all the same fixins as last year. but were still trying to get an exact date.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Morning Fallguy,

I have not made it out yet, but darn it's getting tough to think about geese anymore. I drove by a nice coyote standing at 100 yards yesterday. 
I think my gal pal Nancy and Hillary are the two best gun saleswomen or salesman in America. I didn't even want a semi auto and I plunked down $1300 for a DPMS Panther Bull 20. Then while they are still legal I purchased ten 30 shot magazines. I'll perhaps never use them, I like the ten shot. It's a little heavy, but I can't believe how good it shoots.
You know us old geezers keep learning. Another thing that might interest you is Microlon's Gun Juice. I just got some and tried it. You clean your rifle, then swab the barrel with gun juice and shoot it, swab and shoot, swab and shoot. Ten shots and your done. You don't need moly after that and your rifle gets very little copper buildup. So far I like it really well, but I have a Winchester Featherweight that doesn't shoot good until it has about 20 rounds through it. Before it started at about .75 inches and went down to .3 inches. Now after 100 rounds it only goes down to .6 inches. After 100 rounds it doesn't look like there is any copper in the bore and it isn't getting fowled enough to shoot as good as before. Oh well, .6 inches is less than minute of coyote anyway.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> You don't need moly after that and your rifle gets very little copper.


You don't need moly to begin with. Real men shoot naked and aren't afraid to punch their bore every once and a while. 

Ten 30 round mags is a good start......

Plan on getting out more this year. Don't have any major "goals" to attain. No need to go into "hermit mode." Just got set up for reloading and can't wait to get started. Hopefully my FN gets back soon. :******: I'm going to bloody that fricken safe queen this year! Big time!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'm going to bloody that fricken safe queen this year! Big time!


If it doesn't shoot any better when it comes back you will have to put some KY on the barrel and use it as a coyote suppository if you want to hit them. oke:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> > I'm going to bloody that fricken safe queen this year! Big time!
> 
> 
> If it doesn't shoot any better when it comes back you will have to put some KY on the barrel and use it as a coyote suppository if you want to hit them. oke:


Plainsman, I near spit coffee through my nose!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin:

Hell if I get them close enough to do that I'll just club them with it. The big pig is heavy enough to kill a Cape Buffalo.

It fricken BETTER shoot! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL Geez you guys crack me up.

coyoteman mentioned fixings at the Bremen tournament. It was unreal last year. Knefla soup, deer sausage, sandwiches, all homemade food. I even complimented an old lady on the pickles she had there and she sent me home with an ice cream pail full of pickles. We munched on pickles all the way home in Papapetes pickup back to Mayville. Nice little town with friendly people.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I would like to be at the bremen tournament this year, keep me posted! :beer:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

It would be great if you could come. I enjoy visiting with real coyote callers. I will make sure I post the exact date and give plenty of time to make sure you guys can be there


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm planning on going out this weekend


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good luck to those going out this weekend. We leave at 5 am tomorrow to bring our cross country team to Milaca Mn for a meet. Sunday looks windy as all heck. I think I will have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

My plan was to get out this weekend for the 1st time, but the weather was 90 degrees and windy. Maybe next weekend


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, yesterday was horrible. Papapete and I canceled our trip on Wednesday when we saw that forcast.


----------

